# Money exchange



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Please check your exchange rate, ask for a receipt, check the rate on the receipt and count your money before leaving the counter.

Yesterday a friend changed money at the exchange on road 9.. not Thomas Cook,

Basically he tried to rob her of 270le... when she pointed out that she was short and wanted a receipt he threw over 2x50.. hoping she would just presume they were 100s... when she pointed this out he threw another 100 and when she asked for the 20 he once again threw that at her and started the indignant looks and pointing..

this was a deliberate try to short change.


Maiden


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> Please check your exchange rate, ask for a receipt, check the rate on the receipt and count your money before leaving the counter.
> 
> Yesterday a friend changed money at the exchange on road 9.. not Thomas Cook,
> 
> ...


I dont exchange my dollars/euros etc. rather use my HSBC debit card and draw EGP from the ATM...


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Whitedesert said:


> I dont exchange my dollars/euros etc. rather use my HSBC debit card and draw EGP from the ATM...




Same as me... well did when I had a card but my friend was changing sterling that she had lying about the house,


but people have friends who visit and use these agents.


----------



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Same as me... well did when I had a card but my friend was changing sterling that she had lying about the house,
> 
> 
> but people have friends who visit and use these agents.


I don't use these shops any more if I have cash to change I use the change machines located in most banks.


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

CIB has good exchange machines.


----------

